# Reagan exposed as a racist in newly released recording.



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.

Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.

Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

lol you idiots say everything is racist. No one cares anymore and all of you are insane.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 31, 2019)

That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol


I think they may be able to. Look at this just-released leaked video. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes I wouldn't believe it!


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio





It sounds as though Reagan a staunch anti communist was upset. The problem is when you view history through modern standards instead of the era.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol


Impacts his legacy


----------



## Picaro (Jul 31, 2019)

Nobody cares; the sniveling is way overdone and has less than zero impact any more; only true tards think they're 'winning' by their constant bleating and whining.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol
> ...



Only to worthless trolls...like you


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys

They think it is funny


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol
> ...


Nothing you idiots say has any effect other than making people laugh at you.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> 
> They think it is funny


I know, it's hilarious. I go through life waiting for the moment someone calls a black person a monkey.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> ...



You can bet winger never batted an eye when Cankles said all blacks look alike


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> 
> They think it is funny



Do Democrats mind when black people refer to themselves as niqqers?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol
> ...


LMFAO! That is some funny shit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


Nothing burger compared to FDR and LBJ


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, I didn’t 

Not even close to calling blacks monkeys.......that is what Republicans defend


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Reagan was a great President, but we have a better one now.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You're a fraud. Racist is racist ya fckn moron


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Why won’t Republicans condemn someone calling black people monkeys?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio



Your football team choked so you’re bitter and you are posting crap from the 70s. Who cares?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Same reason your party doesn’t get condemned for open anti semitism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol
> ...



As an actor? You’re old so you care. I do not.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


All the best presidents have been on TV acting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Reagan was a great President, but we have a better one now.



and I always thought you were one of the smarter posters here unlike all the mor brainwashed sheep that have posted so far.LOL
 a warmonger who betayed the middle class familys a great president? your definition of a great president is hysterical.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio



I knew two of USMBS biggest trolls would posat a funny ESPECIALLY crusader retard,that guy takes it personal and goes into meltdown mode and throws temper tantrems always getting angry over facts he cant counter that reagan was the most corrupt president we ever had at the TIME.

Crusader retard takes it personal like reagan was his fucking dad or something.


as always,i see the reagan nut zombies wont look at the evidence they are so much in denial mode.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...


The KKK "have them knee grows voting democrat for the next 2 hunndit years" party says Reagan is a "racist"

Priceless


----------



## Third Party (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


Trump is different when discussing race-he does not hold back and WE do not hold that against him. Grow up, _sticks and stones may break your bones but words SHOULD never hurt you._


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> 
> They think it is funny



Today I would object. I believe I objected in the 1980’s, at least to the best of my recollection. Yet it was just a few years ago that Liberals in California marched in the streets calling Black’s the hated N word. In public. Liberals shouting this racial epithet in the modern age and facing zero backlash. 

The N-Bomb is Dropped on Black Passersby at Prop 8 Protests | HuffPost

None were named and shamed. None of those screaming the words faced loss of employment. So why was Reagan wrong and the Liberals right?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Give me a similar example to calling black people monkeys


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


Did you hear about MLK? Source some stuff on him. He was not a nice man. I look forward to your post on him.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

Republicans admit they are shamelessly racist

While they wink at Trumps racist undertones, they will not even condemn Reagan calling black people monkeys

Shows there is nothing that Republicans would consider to be racist


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You don't accept proof.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans admit they are shamelessly racist
> 
> While they wink at Trumps racist undertones, they will not even condemn Reagan calling black people monkeys
> 
> Shows there is nothing that Republicans would consider to be racist





> Republicans admit they are shamelessly racist


Quote some or STFU. And not dead ones.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans admit they are shamelessly racist
> 
> While they wink at Trumps racist undertones, they will not even condemn Reagan calling black people monkeys
> 
> Shows there is nothing that Republicans would consider to be racist


You’re concerned with UN delegates who did squat for their people?


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...



Reagan wasn't perfect.  He got scammed by the Democrats on Amnesty, then they refused to secure the border.  However, the economy came roaring back under him.  Mortgage interest rates were 20% or thereabouts when he took office, then steadily declined as inflation receded, and GDP and employment grew.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Holocaust gives me a calming feeling
Israel (aka Jews) since she didn’t mean sand and seas, has hypnotized the world.

Here are two for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans admit they are shamelessly racist
> ...


How can Republicans have any credibility in regards to racism when they will not even condemn calling black people monkeys?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Both are snippets of what was said and is out of context
Someone can disagree with our policy towards Israel without being racist


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I asked for quotes. You got nothing.


----------



## Tax Man (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


I thought everyone knew Saint Ronnie was a vindictive asshole. After he screwed up California he was then a loser for America. His policies are the number 1 reasons for homelessness and poverty in the state.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Holocaust gives me a calming feeling is wrong in any context. Sure but replace the word "Israel" with Jews because it is a democracy and the mostly Jewish population elected this Gov't. IDC if you're antisemitic. It is your right. I care when you hide behind the Israel policies bullshit like a pussy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

Third Party said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...



Man you obviously got reading comprehension problems,this thread is not about Trump ,its about Reagan. I find it comical that people here have been assuming since i exposed Reagan as a a racist that they automatically assume i think Trump is as well  when i have never said that about TRUMP. there ARE things I dont like about Trump but compared to all the other assclown presidents we have had since that motherfucker clown Reagan, Trump is refreshing from them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Reagan called black people monkeys

How can Republicans claim not to be racist when they would defend that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



oh my the Irony.
very true on wrongwinger,everyone knows that but you ALSO obviously cant accept proof that reagan was the most corrupt president we ever had at the time,pot meet kettle.

I figured all this time you had a good reason for liking Trump like the fact that he is not anywhere near as corrupt as all the other assclown presidents we have had in the last five administrations STARTING with Reagan.

Now if THAT was your reason,I would respect your reason for like Trump   but you obviously like him ONLY  cause you are one of those brainwashed sheep that likes Reagan for the same reason that moron  USMB's resident Political Chic likes him,just because he is a REPUBLICAN. you are obviously one of the sheep same as she is who ignores PROOF that both parties are corrupt and they are one in the same.

I also hate the other asswipes on here who hate reagan ONLY because they think the democrats can do no wrong and they ignore the corruption of the dems like that idiot  troll sealybozo for example..He ignores the proof of the corruption of the dems same as everyone here does on the corruption of reagan.Him and PC should get married.

beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Who is defending it?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


EVERYBODY-EVERY WHITE person is RACIST
*ALL of them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALL of them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your Rams suck. This is why you’re spewing trash. You fat loser.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Read the WHOLE quote
She was talking about her ancestors giving up their land and livelihoods so Jews could have a homeland giving her a calming feeling

What did Rashida Tlaib say about the Holocaust? It's probably not what you think. - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## harmonica (Jul 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> lol you idiots say everything is racist. No one cares anymore and all of you are insane.


I second that----
*we DON'T CARE*
in fact we LAUGH when they say ''''RACIST'''''
hahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The libstains are getting desperate. They can see what losers they have vying for the nomination and they know that that the majority don't want the libtard BS they are pushing, so they just attack more and further remove themselves from reality. When Trump wins again, watch out for major violence all over.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...






could not have said it better myself.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...


But I thought all you liars said California has the greatest economy of all?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There are a lot of self hating Jews. Got anything that is not an apology for an Islamist?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



oh so when you are losing a debate and getting your ass owned you make up lies and retreat,i see. nobody on this thread has ever said that about california troll.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...


You may take note that I have not been debating anyone is this latest attempt at proving how stupid libs are.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The N-Bomb is Dropped on Black Passersby at Prop 8 Protests | HuffPost

Dear Black California…About Your Support of Prop. 8, | Jasmyne Cannick

Pimping Blackness in the fight against Prop 8

And that is just in California by Liberals. That wasn’t in the 1970’s. It was 2008.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Fair point- I did not care for Reagan either-but he did help my situation-hurts to admit it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Their homeland? Never theirs and IDC what her so called intent was as she is a well renowned antisemite. That statement was bullshit and I heard it 10x. You making excuses for her is laughable when you criticize Israel the only democratic country in the Middle East. Spare me your bullshit. I have seen antisemitism all my life. I can see it from a million miles away. She is a Jew hater. Which again is fine but the pussy excuses is what is not fine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yes. I call Them Traitors because that is what they are.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

harmonica said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > lol you idiots say everything is racist. No one cares anymore and all of you are insane.
> ...


Reagan was a racist
So is Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


They lived there


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So did the Jews. They chose to move and now that it is prospering they want it back.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


How so, liar?


----------



## Picaro (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why won't fake 'anti-racists' like yourself even wean themselves from whining about people we know they don't really give a shit about?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio



Craft beer is also racist  


when you say to yer white bro ...hey bro try this dirty garage shithouse ale ...its nothing but a white supremacist  dog whistle 


Boston Globe Says Craft Beer Has ‘Too Many White Male Hipsters’
July 26, 2019
3:52 PM ET
The newest addition to the list of things that are being declared racist: beer companies.
A columnist for the Boston Globe, Shirley Leung, accused craft beer of being a “haven for white males,” in her newest piece titled, “Craft beer’s diversity problem: Too many white male hipsters.”
“Sadly, what counts as diversity in this industry is the clean-shaven minority mixing with the bearded majority,” Leung wrote. Beer companies have become “a haven for white males” according to Leung, because they “for decades courted male consumers with sexist TV ads featuring women in bikinis.”
Leung believes that “Big beer” has recognized in the last 10 years that in order to grow their market they must become more inclusive.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


sure--sure
AND the blacks are NEVER racist --they can't be--correct?? because they are inhuman? 
hahahhahahahah


----------



## harmonica (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


well--then--that's *NOT *racism
if he screwed the whole state---and not just blacks


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


Reagan was a complete and total fucking racist motherfucker.  He enacted bullshit, unconstitutional gun control in California for the sole purpose of depriving the Black Panthers of the right to bear arms.

I am no fan of the Black Panthers, but FUCK THAT SHIT!!!  I don't give a damn who is getting screwed, I will tolerate it from NOBODY, particularly on the issue of gun rights.  We already have multitudes of commies trying to deprive Americans of the right to arms.  We don't need spend-thrift, neocon, amnesty-granting ass wipes doing it too.  If we lose that right, you can kiss all the others goodbye.


.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 1, 2019)

> I promise not to vote for Ron Reagan or Richard Nixon in 2020


hahahahahhah--good comment


----------



## harmonica (Aug 1, 2019)

rac·ism
/ˈrāˌsizəm/
Learn to pronounce
_noun_

prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> 
> They think it is funny



You don't know any sane people, but you do know many who thought portraying Bush II as a chimp was funny, of course.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


I listened to the recording....couldn't tell who it was because it was an audio which can be easily faked. 

This is Russian propaganda.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2019)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Monkey see....monkey do


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2019)

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Doesn’t excuse Reagan’s outright racism


----------



## Meathead (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


Reagan thought blacks were inferior. Few think otherwise whether it's verbalized or not.


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




One out of context comment from nearly 50 years ago, and you want to judge him on that? LOL!!!!


The man won the Cold War! The thing that you lefties were convinced would end the Human Race, over because of Ronald Reagan. 


And you can't admit it.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We really do need an economic collapse. It will reset everything. And not without pain for us all.


----------



## miketx (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Never can prove anything.


----------



## miketx (Aug 1, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> ...


They only wet their beds when whites say it.


----------



## Supposn (Aug 1, 2019)

Reagan and Nixon's racist conversation.

Excerpted from: Ronald Reagan's Long-Hidden Racist Conversation With Richard Nixon
 “The past month has brought presidential racism back into the headlines. This October 1971 exchange between current and future presidents is a reminder that other presidents have subscribed to the racist belief that Africans or African Americans are somehow inferior. The most novel aspect of President Donald Trump’s racist gibes isn’t that he said them, but that he said them in public”.


----------



## I c h i g o (Aug 1, 2019)

Supposn said:


> “The past month has brought presidential racism back into the headlines. This October 1971 exchange between current and future presidents is a reminder that other presidents have subscribed to the racist belief that Africans or African Americans are somehow inferior. The most novel aspect of President Donald Trump’s racist gibes isn’t that he said them, but that he said them in public”.



That was forty-eight years ago. 

Like I have said folks....why rehash the past? Try focusing on the present.
You folks enjoy rehashing the stuff that happened 20-40 years ago. 
Which tells me that, you folks have *NOTHING*.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 1, 2019)

miketx said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How niggardly of them.


----------



## bendog (Aug 1, 2019)

I c h i g o said:


> Supposn said:
> 
> 
> > “The past month has brought presidential racism back into the headlines. This October 1971 exchange between current and future presidents is a reminder that other presidents have subscribed to the racist belief that Africans or African Americans are somehow inferior. The most novel aspect of President Donald Trump’s racist gibes isn’t that he said them, but that he said them in public”.
> ...


Trump did nothing wrong in doing what others fifty years ago.  LOL


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 1, 2019)

Thatchers friend, it figures.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...



Yeah whats sad about it Tax Man is the reaganut zombie sheep have been so brainwashed by the corporate controlled media and our corrupt school system they dont want to accept the evidence right in front of their eyes he ran the most corrupt administration ever at least at the TIME back then. every president since then has expanded what he got started so he doesnt look so bad now compared to all the other clowns we have had since that asswipe traiter. but BEFORE them,back then,oh god he was a nightmare especially for californians as you said so well.

the reaganut zombies are so brainwashed and refuse to look at the evidence i have noticed in all the years i been here that sadly,you could post a video of him talking to Nixon saying something like- Yeah Dick,you shit on the constitution and betrayed the american people and murdered women and children around the globe and did such a great job of it that now that I am president now,i think i will follow YOUR footsteps and betray the american people same as you did.

even if you came up with a video  of him saying thaty in his OWN WORDS and posted that,i can tell you from experience they are so much brain dead an in denial mode on his corrupt administration he ran,that they would STILL look for reason to   say he was a good president.No matter what  documented evidence you show,they dont want to see it,its never enough for them. they only see what they WANT to see. 

It takes all kinds doesnt it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Third Party said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Thanks,I am glad to see you are one of the more reasonable posters here that is open minded and understands Reagan was not the great president our corrupt school system and corporate controlled media have braiinwashed the sheep with over the years with their propaganda they have fallen for hook,line and sinker.


problem is the people that were there that lived during those years remembers just how bad it really was so their lies are way too easy to expose.


Reagan was a complete and total fucking racist motherfucker. He enacted bullshit, unconstitutional gun control in California for the sole purpose of depriving the Black Panthers of the right to bear arms.

I am no fan of the Black Panthers, but FUCK THAT SHIT!!! I don't give a damn who is getting screwed, I will tolerate it from NOBODY, particularly on the issue of gun rights. We already have multitudes of commies trying to deprive Americans of the right to arms. We don't need spend-thrift, neocon, amnesty-granting ass wipes doing it too. If we lose that right, you can kiss all the others goodbye.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




No YOU arrogsant fuck  reaganut zombies CANT ever admit defeat and  are STILL in denial mode cause you have been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media AND our corrupt sachool system and trolls like political chic  that Reagan ended the cold war when the facts prove OTHERWISE.

you nutcases CANT admit THAT.


dont you reaganut brainwahsed zombies EVER ge tired of ending up with egg on your face?

Reagan’s tactics were a departure from his three immediate predecessors, Presidents Richard Nixon, Gerald Ford and Jimmy Carter, who all focused on a policy of détente with the Soviet Union, playing down Cold War tensions and trying to foster a peaceful coexistence between the two nations. Reagan dismissed détente as a “one-way street that the Soviet Union has used to pursue its own aims.”

This was a result of many changes over the course of two years. Gorbachev’s reforms within the Soviet Union gave Eastern Bloc nations more freedom to determine their own government and access to the West.
https://www.history.com/news/ronald-reagan-tear-down-this-wall-speech-berlin-gorbachev

Perhaps the most dangerous myth regarding the legacy of the late President Ronald Reagan is that he was somehow responsible for the end of the Cold War.

the myth that he is responsible for the downfall of communism and the end of the Cold War does a disservice to the millions of Eastern Europeans and others who faced the tanks and struggled against great odds for their freedom. It was not American militarism, but massive nonviolent action—including strikes, boycotts, mass demonstrations, and other forms of ingenious non-cooperation—that finally brought down these communist regimes.
Don't Credit Reagan for Ending the Cold War - Institute for Policy Studies


YOU ZOMBIES  will of course cover your ears and close your eyes to these links since they dont go along with your asinine ra,mblings of course as we BOTH know ,a very common trademark with your brainwashed zombies the same way that other arrogant fuck sealybozo does when his DEMOCRAT heroes obozo and clinton are exposed for the crimianls they were. .


----------



## Meathead (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Those that admire Reagan don't give a rat;s ass, It's like telling us 
Washington and Jefferson were slave owners.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


The amnesty bothered me-and led to some of today's problems.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



How many drugs have you ingested today?

Just curious.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol
> ...



Hmm... how very non progressive of you. To judge a person in what he said decades ago,
It must be nice for you to be so innocent, have never said anything you wouldn't be proud that everyone heard.

  Cast the first stone.

It was 1971. If this really is Reagan...I have no idea, but if it is I don't see this as that big of a deal/ Comments were said like that all the time that far back. It was the times he was raised in. What is important, is what he did AFTER those times changed. Did he progress as society did?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


hahahhahahahah
but YOU people NEVER bring up the blacks' racism!! 
YES it does


----------



## harmonica (Aug 1, 2019)

rac·ism
/ˈrāˌsizəm/
Learn to pronounce
_noun_

prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 1, 2019)

the blacks of Africa were and are far behind the whites--it's not a belief--it's facts


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Flaw one with your narrative.

Even Jimmy Carter realized that his policy of détente had failed and he initiated a huge military build up AND started the support for the Mujaheen in Afghanistan in his late administration.



So, you are the zombie, not I.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 1, 2019)

Nixon, Reagan, Trump – the GOP’s tradition of racism is alive and well.


----------



## Tax Man (Aug 1, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...


I do not ingest any drugs or alcohol. I could never take the chance of having to drive and be loaded.


----------



## Tax Man (Aug 1, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Saint Ronnie regressed America. Homeless? Check out the closures of every institution that cared for sick and helpless people at his command.


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




THat was a long time ago. Why havent' they been reopened, if it was just Reagan being Evul?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Correll said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



an act of desperation,miserable fail flat on your face the truth that Reagan did not end the cold war,as always you zombies cant refute the evidence of reagan always retreating to what another president did. this is a change with you at least because USUALLY in their evasion of the facts on the corruption of reagan,the reaganuts  change the topic to Obama.


A long time ago doesnt mean that he was NOT evil.

why WOULD they want the corruption of reagan exposed?

the corporate controlled media and our corrupt school system have gone miles out of their way with their outright lies about him covering up how corrupt his administration is so they would obviously do everything in their power to keep it closed as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



this troll ALWAYS insults when he is backed up against the wall with nowhere to run.LOL


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




I challenged the first point you made, clearly enough to be addressed.


I note that you were unable to refute my challenge. 


Do so now, or it will be considered an admission that you were just throwing shit out there, hoping no one was actually paying attention.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 1, 2019)

It’s disappointing to learn about. I still think he did a lot of good things for this country, but his remarks do speak for themselves. I’m not one to care about legacies, and I’m pretty sure he doesn’t give a shit anymore, but it’s going to have an affect the way he’s viewed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The establishment also made sure their boy Reagan got in because they knew he would play ball with them and be their willing puppet because he was corrupt even wayyyyy before he even became a politician in california.

He was a mole for the FBI. this grade B actor ruined many careers of promising movie stars informing for the FBI of their ALLEGED ties to communism.

Many times  their was no evidence to prove they were communists but he informed on them anyways and destroyed the lives of many promising up and rising hollywood talent informing on them for the corrupt evil FBI institution. Hense WHY he was made director of the actors screen guild the fact he was so fucking corrupt. that is also WHY hollywood NEVER portrays the REAL Ronald Reagan and ow corrupt he was and never will and WHY the establishment had their sights set on him from the very get go to be their future president. He was so fucking corrupt as governor as well that he was their perfect boy for future president.


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2019)

Rocko said:


> It’s disappointing to learn about. I still think he did a lot of good things for this country, but his remarks do speak for themselves. I’m not one to care about legacies, and I’m pretty sure he doesn’t give a shit anymore, but it’s going to have an affect the way he’s viewed.




The lefties will eventually get around to any and every white historical figure. So, this matters not at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



these little pesky facts hurt the feelings of little troll correl and this is what he is doing now like the little baby he is whining in defeat after i just took him to school on the corrupt ronnie reagan.







hee hee..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2019)

Correll said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



oh whatever

crying in defeat as always.those facts have never been refuted asswipe and you are so much in denial about reagan spying for the FBI ruining actors carrers,how pathetic and sad.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 1, 2019)

Correll said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > It’s disappointing to learn about. I still think he did a lot of good things for this country, but his remarks do speak for themselves. I’m not one to care about legacies, and I’m pretty sure he doesn’t give a shit anymore, but it’s going to have an affect the way he’s viewed.
> ...



Well, here’s the thing - the lefties already hate him and have long since called him a racist. People that don’t know much about him but generally viewed him favorably, or were indifferent to him, might feel different after hear what he said. It might not matter much to some people, but in the eyes of others there is respect that has been lost.


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...





You made a claim that the three Presidents before Reagan had practiced detente, and that Reagan reversed that.


I pointed out that CARTER of all people, realized the error of his policy and started a massive military buildup and funding of the mujaheen in Afghanistan, late in his administration. 


Which challenges your first "point".


You have been unable to defend your point. At all. Indeed, it seems that you don't understand the idea of defending a claim.


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2019)

Rocko said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...




They will go though history with a fine tooth comb, looking for shit. If they can't find shit, they will just lie. 


And they control the education industry and pop culture and the media, and they are effective a hive mind and they will make the lie stick.


So, it does not matter.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol
> ...


Russian BS
Nothing but communist propaganda.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 1, 2019)

Correll said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It matters to some people who aren’t controlled by the leftist narrative. To a lot of people, you’re right, they have been indoctrinated and view every republican as a racist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2019)

Rocko said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


It's only because they want to believe it....not because it's true. 
The media has been working on these idiots for 3 years.....and many of them cannot think for themselves anymore. 
But the DemoRats aren't taking any chances......they plan on cheating in California and other blue states hoping to keep from being swamped in the election and maybe pulling out a win. They know their policies are hated by Americans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



So are you. Let’s just throw that word around until it doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Pretty uppity statement


----------



## harmonica (Aug 2, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


anyway, it's never been PROVEN Reagan is a racist 
rac·ist
/ˈrāsəst/
_noun_

1.
a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


'
the fact that you are a die hard REPUBLICAN who always covers your ears and closes your eyes to the corruption of the REPUBLICANS the exact same way that sealybozo does for the democrats,coming from you.i would expect nothing else from you to post..



same as sealybozo does on the dems when i take him to school that his heros clinton and obozo were corrupt,same as him,in the past,you eovered your your ears and closed your eyes to to evidence of the corruption of reagan too many times to remember.two peas in a pod you and sealybozo are. actuallyu the three stooges with corral being the same brainwashed reagant zombie in denial  same as you and sealybozo is on clinton and obozos corruption actually we have the three stooges,you and sealybozo and now correl since he is the same as you,in denial mode on reagan and was seen in diapers crying about as i just showed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2019)

man it is SOOOOO very sad and pathetic the brainwashed sheep like correl and mudwhistle have been taken in by the lies of the corporate controlled media and our corrupt school system over the years and hung on EVERY WORD the lies and propaganda they swallowed hook,line,and sinker from them.

ALWAYS in denial mode and ALWAYS closing their eyes and covering their ears to the evidence since the facts of his corruption of that assclown dont go along with their warped opinions they have of that motherfucker murdering warmonger and traiter to the middle class familys of americans 

beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio


*Throughout my 72 years, I have found political conservatives to be among the most racist individuals around. After the Civil Rights legislation of the 1960s, the smart bigots (especially those with political ambitions) began lying about their prejudices.

Ronald Reagan & Race | National Review
*
"The day after the United Nations voted to recognize the People’s Republic of China, then–California Governor Ronald Reagan phoned President Richard Nixon at the White House and vented his frustration at the delegates who had sided against the United States. 

"'Last night, I tell you, to watch that thing on television as I did,' Reagan said. 

"'Yeah,' Nixon interjected. 

"Reagan forged ahead with his complaint: 'To see those, those monkeys from those African countries—damn them, they’re still uncomfortable wearing shoes!' Nixon gave a huge laugh."

*Will we have to wait 48 years to hear evidence of Trump's biases?

What Tom Arnold, Omarosa and Trump have said about the alleged 'Apprentice' tapes*


----------



## harmonica (Aug 2, 2019)

an LA guy hating on a Republican 
no way....!!!???


----------



## Picaro (Aug 3, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



At least he has to get pushed there, unlike yourself, who immediately insults everyone's intelligence right of the bat in your first post in any thread.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't like what he said and I don't condone it.

I also hate the game of "round 'em up, hold them up in front of the sin and make them confess" like the absolute Puritans you have become. What you see in this thread is hate of your Inquisition tactics, not love of Reagan's speech.

You realize you are the New Puritans, right? "CONFESS, HERETIC!!"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That does it, impeach Reagan too....lol
> ...



You know what has destroyed the legacy of liberals?

The fact that you went from being the free love tolerant hippies of the 60s

To everyone's pursed-lipped disapproving uptight great aunts of the 21st century.

My daughter, who is 20, left high school identifying as a liberal and can't even stand it anymore. She now identifies as a "moderate"--and the above is exactly why.

You lost your "cool" a long, LONG time ago. The nagging disapproving speech-monitoring is exactly why. I wish you all could know how badly you are losing the culture.


----------



## Correll (Aug 3, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...




Stopped reading here. Bored. YOu lose. Loser.


----------



## Correll (Aug 3, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> man it is SOOOOO very sad and pathetic the brainwashed sheep like correl and mudwhistle have been taken in by the lies of the corporate controlled media and our corrupt school system over the years and hung on EVERY WORD the lies and propaganda they swallowed hook,line,and sinker from them.
> 
> ALWAYS in denial mode and ALWAYS closing their eyes and covering their ears to the evidence since the facts of his corruption of that assclown dont go along with their warped opinions they have of that motherfucker murdering warmonger and traiter to the middle class familys of americans
> 
> beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.




Your senseless raving is noted.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

_“Reagan exposed as a racist in newly released recording.”_

Actually not.

The fact that Reagan was a racist is well documented; the newly released recording is further confirmation of that fact.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Stopped reading here. Bored. YOu lose. Loser.


*Do you comprehend what you don't read, Rube?*

Inside the Government's Racial Bias Case Against Donald Trump's Company, and How He Fought It

"For Trump, whose statements as a presidential candidate about Mexican immigrants, women and Muslims have drawn charges of racism and sexism, his role as a defendant in a discrimination case put him near the center of a civil rights-era struggle over society’s changing views about race and culture. 





"The 20-month legal battle marked the first time Trump became a regular presence on newspaper front pages. It served as an early look at the hardball tactics he has employed in business and, more recently, in politics. 

"And its resolution showed how Trump, even in the heat of battle, is often willing to strike a deal."

Trump’s Long War with Justice


----------



## Correll (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Reagan exposed as a racist in newly released recording.”_
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> The fact that Reagan was a racist is well documented; the newly released recording is further confirmation of that fact.




Reagan was a great man and a greater President. 


Your inability to admit that, reflects poorly on you.


----------



## Correll (Aug 3, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




1973? LOL!!!!

Say, how often did you tell your dad, how to do his job?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> 1973? LOL!!!!
> 
> Say, how often did you tell your dad, how to do his job?


*My dad was never a KKK supporter, and I was never president of his company.

Inside the Government's Racial Bias Case Against Donald Trump's Company, and How He Fought It*

"In October 1973, the Justice Department filed a civil rights case that accused the Trump firm, whose complexes contained 14,000 apartments, of violating the Fair Housing Act of 1968.

"*The case, one of the biggest federal housing discrimination suits to be brought during that time, put a spotlight on the family empire led by its 27-year-old president, Donald Trump, and his father*, Fred Trump, the chairman, who had begun building houses and apartments in the 1930s. 

"The younger Trump demonstrated the brash, combative style that would make him famous, holding forth at a news conference in a Manhattan hotel to decry the government’s arguments as 'such outrageous lies.'"




*Why do you keep putting lipstick on this racist pig?

Donald Trump Working Class Chumps*


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 3, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio




Reagan said nothing about race in these supposed "racist" tapes.

He was critical of the vote of the powerful UN delegation from countries like Tanzania .

But his remarks were critical of all the Tanzanian delegation, regardless of what race or ethnicity they were.

There are a lot of Honkies in Africa and always have been, from golfer Ernie Els and wrestler Colonel DeBeers to Tarzan, who BTW, didn't wear shoes.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> 
> They think it is funny




Black people weren't being referred to as "monkeys" here, it was a UN delegation that earned that moniker.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2019)

Correll said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > man it is SOOOOO very sad and pathetic the brainwashed sheep like correl and mudwhistle have been taken in by the lies of the corporate controlled media and our corrupt school system over the years and hung on EVERY WORD the lies and propaganda they swallowed hook,line,and sinker from them.
> ...



wah wah wah says the crybaby troll/


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2019)

Correll said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _“Reagan exposed as a racist in newly released recording.”_
> ...




the funniest lie of the century.


I thought only Crusader Retard and USMB's resident troll Political Chic who EVERYBODY knows worships the REPUBLICANS and NEVER says one word about their corruption,only the dems are corrupt in HER   warped mind , were THIS stupid. add ONE MORE to the list of stupid fuck resident trolls of USMB that worship asswipe mass murderer Reagan.

the three stooges. same as those two peas in a pod,a troll who cowardly evades evidence and goes by what the corrupt school system and corporate media taught him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Reagan exposed as a racist in newly released recording.”_
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> The fact that Reagan was a racist is well documented; the newly released recording is further confirmation of that fact.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Got it. Never. I would dismiss any reports from when Trump was working for his DAD, as evidence against Trump. 


You got anything from when Trump was actually in charge, or you just full of shit?


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Errr, no. 

You didn't really make any point, more just senseless raving. So, nothing to address.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...





Are you old enough to remember when leftards like you, vicious attacked Reagan for predicting that the Soviet Union would fall?


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Aug 4, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> 
> Its so easy to debunk the lies of the media and hollywood that he was not a great president like they make him out to be,its even easier to expose the lies that he was a great man.Its proven too many times to remember by myself and many others here in the pats he ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and this new declassified audio recording is icing on the cake.
> 
> Ronald Reagan Makes Racist Comment To Richard Nixon In Newly Released Audio



So because Reagan, in 1971, while he was governor of California, used intemperate language to describe some African UN delegates in a private conversation because he was--justifiably--upset over the fact that so many African countries had voted in the UN to recognize Red China over Taiwan, and over the fact that some of the African delegates were dancing with joy in the aisles after the vote, you're going to ignore all the good things he did as governor and president?

There are multiple credible reports that Bill and Hillary Clinton have used racist language in private conversations, but when these reports surfaced, not a single liberal posted a thread to denounce them--if there was such a thread, I never saw it.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





When I was a youth, it was an accepted fact that the USSR would never fail, because the people behind the Iron Curtain loved Tyranny just like Americans loved Freedom.

Reagan's idea, that victory over Liberal Despotism was not possible but desirable, was very provocative.

Of course, the libs were full of shit, the people of Eastern Europe were no different that Americans, and loved freedom too.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




And let's face it, the libs here, many, if not most, were somewhat sympathetic to the Soviet Union, so they took Reagan's prediction as a personal insult.


They "knew" that the nature "progress" of mankind would be to the Left, and that Reagan was an old fool. 


That history proved him right, and them wrong, is what still burns them to this day. They hate him more than anyone, because of that.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Got it. Never. I would dismiss any reports from when Trump was working for his DAD, as evidence against Trump.
> 
> 
> You got anything from when Trump was actually in charge, or you just full of shit?


*You are way beyond delusional if you believe Trump and his dad were not racists:



*
"In the years since then, Trump has assembled a long record of comment on issues involving African Americans as well as Mexicans, Hispanics more broadly, Native Americans, Muslims, Jews, immigrants, women, and people with disabilities. 

"His statements have been reflected in his behavior—from public acts (placing ads calling for the execution of five young black and Latino men accused of rape, who were later shown to be innocent) to private preferences (*'When Donald and Ivana came to the casino, the bosses would order all the black people off the floor,' a former employee of Trump’s Castle, in Atlantic City, New Jersey, told a writer for The New Yorker). *

"Trump emerged as a political force owing to his full-throated embrace of 'birtherism,' the false charge that the nation’s first black president, Barack Obama, was not born in the United States. 

"His presidential campaign was fueled by nativist sentiment directed at nonwhite immigrants, and he proposed barring Muslims from entering the country. In 2016, Trump described himself to _The Washington Post_ as 'the least racist person that you’ve ever encountered.'"

An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry

*Trump and his racist base are burying the GOP.
Good riddance.*


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





They were not shown to be innocent. It was always known that additional rapists had raped that woman and escaped.


That one was found, in no way clears the 5 that were already caught.


The actions of you libs, in releasing them, was a hideous injustice to their victim and to the women they will victimize in the future.


You are disgusting that you support releasing rapists into our communities.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Here again we see the liberal double-standard: one standard for Democrats and a very different for Republicans. They take one private conversation that Reagan had with Nixon and argue that it proves he was a racist, but they seem to have no interest in the credible reports of multiple racist comments made by the Clintons.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> They were not shown to be innocent. It was always known that additional rapists had raped that woman and escaped.
> 
> 
> That one was found, in no way clears the 5 that were already caught.


Trump placed his racist ad calling for their execution BEFORE they were tried and "convicted." 




All five were later exonerated of that particular rape based on DNA evidence.

Central Park jogger case - Wikipedia

*"None of the suspects' DNA matched the DNA collected from the crime scene: two semen samples that both belonged to one unidentified man. No substantive physical evidence connected any of the five teenagers to the rape scene, but each was convicted in 1990 of related assault and other charges." *


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



For the record, the teens did confess.   Further, Donald J. Trump wasn't involved in the investigation or interrogation of the subjects and was only assuming that the Liberal Politicians of his hometown had fingered the right perpetrators.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




DNA cannot exonerate someone.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




The fact that no one else has ever been convicted of this crime, tells me its probably just bullshit.

The teens may well have done it, otherwise, Warren Wilhelm would have his men out of the street looking for the "Real" assailants.  They aren't, the city has forgotten about the real victim here, and the libs have washed their hands of it.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Polishprince said:


> For the record, the teens did confess. Further, Donald J. Trump wasn't involved in the investigation or interrogation of the subjects and was only assuming that the Liberal Politicians of his hometown had fingered the right perpetrators.


*For the record, all confessions were obtained under duress and all defendants withdrew those confessions after being allowed access to legal counsel.

Donald J. Trump reacted like a true white supremacist by assuming the guilt of five non-white defendants without knowing anything about the under lying evidence.
*
Central Park jogger case - Wikipedia

"Prosecution of the five remaining defendants in the rape and assault case was based primarily on confessions which they had made after police interrogations. 

"None had counsel during this questioning. 

"Within weeks, they each withdrew these confessions, pleaded not guilty, and refused plea deals on the rape and assault charges...."

"In 2001, Matias Reyes, a convicted murderer and serial rapist serving life in prison, confessed to officials that he had raped the female jogger. 

"His DNA matched that found at the scene, and he provided other confirmatory evidence. 

"He said he committed the rape alone.[3] 

"Reyes could not be prosecuted for raping Meili, because the statute of limitations had passed. 

"In 2002 Robert Morgenthau, District Attorney for New York County, had his office conduct an investigation and recommended to the state court that the convictions of the five men on all charges be vacated. 

"The court vacated their convictions in 2002, and the state withdrew all charges against the men."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> DNA cannot exonerate someone.


Got a link for that claim?

*DNA Exonerations in the United States - Innocence Project*

*"Fast facts:*

1989: The first DNA exoneration took place 
365 DNA exonerees to date
37: States where exonerations have been won
14: Average number of years served 
5,065.5: Total number of years served
26.6: Average age at the time of wrongful conviction
43: Average age at exoneration
20 of 365 people served time on death row
41 of 365 pled guilty to crimes they did not commit
69%: Involved eyewitness misidentification"


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




I should say, that DNA cannot,* by itself*, exonerate someone.


In this case, the DNA does not show that they were not there, just that someone else WAS there. 

Which we always knew. 

ONly some one irrationally biased in favor of the rapists in question, could look at that evidence, and see anything that "exonerates" the other rapists.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

There was no DNA evidence to convict Brett Kavanaugh of having Rape Train Parties in Montgomery County.  Yet 48 hard core leftists voted to ruin his life over it.

I really don't have patience for libs who think nothing of ruining other children's lives on less than nothing, complain about police procedures with the Central Park 5


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> In this case, the DNA does not show that they were not there, just that someone else WAS there.
> 
> Which we always knew.
> 
> ONly some one irrationally biased in favor of the rapists in question, could look at that evidence, and see anything that "exonerates" the other rapists.


Which "rapists in question" are you referring to?
The ones who were falsely convicted by a white supremacist justice system?
What makes you think they are under any obligation to prove they were not there aside from the color of their skins?


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




What about the one that volunteered that he only held her legs down, during the rape?

I would certainly think that that one, is under an obligation to prove he was not there. Since, he admitted that he was there. And helped rape the woman.


You can shove your race baiting up your ass, you piece of shit.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







Ultra-liberal New York City has a "white supremacist justice system"?     What does that say about the Far Left and the Democrat Party?


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




I thought about that point too, but you know how simple minded libs are. I had to pick which was the best one to crush him with. 


Two points? Way too many for the average lib to grasp.


REally, I'm surprised most of them don't drown when they look up to see where the rain is coming from.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> What about the one that volunteered that he only held her legs down, during the rape?


Which one was that?
How old was he?
Were any adult family members present when he "confessed?"
Was his "confession" obtained without access to counsel?


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Don't recall. A lot of it was just volunteered. YOu can't blame the cops because some punk they pick up, running wild in the streets, doesn't have his mommy with him. 


You know that the juries, all knew that their DNA was NOT found at the scene right? And still found them guilty based on the evidence and their testimony?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Central Park jogger case - Wikipedia

"In 2001, Matias Reyes, a convicted murderer and serial rapist serving life in prison, confessed to officials that he had raped the female jogger. His DNA matched that found at the scene, and he provided other confirmatory evidence. 

"|He said he committed the rape alone.[3]

"Reyes could not be prosecuted for raping Meili, because the statute of limitations had passed. In 2002 Robert Morgenthau, District Attorney for New York County, had his office conduct an investigation and recommended to the state court that the convictions of the five men on all charges be vacated. 

"The court vacated their convictions in 2002, and the state withdrew all charges against the men."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Don't recall. A lot of it was just volunteered. YOu can't blame the cops because some punk they pick up, running wild in the streets, doesn't have his mommy with him.


You can blame cops who interview minors without adult family members or legal counsel present, especially if the cops are racist, white-skinned bigots like Trump.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




So, you're just trusting the word of the lifer, who could not be tried for his crime, on no one else being there with him? 

Despite the confessions of many of the other rapists?


LOL!!!!!!



Dude. Just admit it. When choosing between a rape victim, and her vicious and vile rapists, you sided with the rapist, because you are a vile piece of shit.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> "In 2001, Matias Reyes, a convicted murderer and serial rapist serving life in prison, confessed to officials that he had raped the female jogger. His DNA matched that found at the scene, and he provided other confirmatory evidence.
> 
> "|He said he committed the rape alone.




I'm not impressed.   Mr. Reyes was already serving life imprisonment at the time of his confession and was beyond punishment.   He could have easily been fed the "confirmatory evidence" by busy body liberals seeking to glorify the African American youths- America's Sacred Cows.     I'd like to know what Reyes got for his confession?   More commissary? a cushy job?  TV for his cell?


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Your vile smears of the cops, and the NYC Justice system, ruled almost exclusively be dems for generations, 

is just you being a dick.


like I said, a lot of their confessions and information used against them, was just volunteered. 


If I recall correctly, one of them led the cops to the scene of the attack. How did he do that?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> You know that the juries, all knew that their DNA was NOT found at the scene right? And still found them guilty based on the evidence and their testimony?


Central Park jogger case - Wikipedia

"Analysis indicated that none of the suspects' DNA matched either of the two DNA samples collected from the crime scene, but results were reported as 'inconclusive' by police pre-trial.[49] 

"At trial, the FBI expert said that being able to exclude their DNA was significant. 

"In addition, he said it was significant that both DNA samples at the scene came from the same source, a single unidentified man.[34] 

"Since no DNA or other substantive physical evidence tied the suspects to the crime, the prosecution's case rested almost entirely on the youths' confessions."


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Correct. The DNA was not used as evidence to convict them. IT was not a match. They always knew that there was at least one other rapist, that got away.


That you libs think that finding the other rapists, some how clears the ones that were caught, and fucking confessed, shows that you are stupid beyond the power of words to describe.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 4, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.



And you have no problem with Obama. Whatever


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




If the Central Park 5 were as innocent as newborn babes, as libs contend, why were the liberals so quick to pay Multi Million dollar "settlements" with the taxpayers' money  instead of letting them sue in court?

If they sue, they could have testified as to their innocence, publicly, and the detectives could have testified to what they heard and did themselves.

Why the non-transparency?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> If I recall correctly, one of them led the cops to the scene of the attack. How did he do that?


*Which one?
Maybe this will refresh your memory:

Central Park jogger case - Wikipedia

"'Unlike the accurate accounts they gave to police of those events [other attacks in the park], their confessions to the assault on the jogger were wrong about where, when and how it happened."**[*47] 

"Only Wise made any statement about the different scenes of the jogger attack, and detectives had taken him to the park to the crime scene before he made his videotaped confession.[48]

"Each of the suspects had made different errors in time and place about the jogger attack in their confessions, with most placing it near the reservoir. 

"None of the five said that he had raped the jogger, but each confessed to having been an accomplice to the rape.[6] 

"Each youth said that he had only helped restrain the jogger, or touched her, while one or more others had raped her. 

"Their confessions varied as to who they identified as having participated in the rape, including naming several youths who were never charged.[6]

"Although four suspects (except Salaam) confessed on videotape in the presence of a parent or guardian (who had generally not been present during the interrogations), each of the four quickly retracted his statement within weeks. 

"Together they claimed that they had been intimidated, lied to, and coerced by police into making false confessions. 

"While the confessions were videotaped, the hours of interrogation that preceded the confessions were not."


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Good point. And we know why. 


They didn't want America to see the criminal violent punks that the Left was releasing back into the community.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






Wow. THey are running though the park at night, and they got some of the details of where they helped rape a woman, wrong?


Well, i guess that is more important than the fact that they admitted to helping rape the woman. 

YOu ever admit to helping to rape a woman?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Correct. The DNA was not used as evidence to convict them. IT was not a match. They always knew that there was at least one other rapist, that got away.


*Was the jury aware the DNA evidence was not a match or was the jury  told DNA results were "inconclusive"?

Central Park jogger case - Wikipedia
*
"Analysis indicated that none of the suspects' DNA matched either of the two DNA samples collected from the crime scene, *but results were reported as 'inconclusive' by police pre-trial*.[49] 

"At trial, the FBI expert said that being able to exclude their DNA was significant."


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






I'd like to know what connections there were between the Central Park 5's attorneys and the liberal establishment?   How much did they kick back of their substantial contingency fee to the politicians in New York?


A trial for damages would have given the detectives a chance to explain their side of the story, but more importantly, it would allow the Five to rehabilitate their public images.  A lot of people in the general public still think they did it.

Further, it would allow the public to see exactly what happened, and if the judgment went against the city, they would be able to advocate for changing procedures to prevent it from happening again as well as fingering the individual culprits responsible.

But instead, they just cut a check of the taxpayers money and kept it on the QT.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Doesn't matter. The DNA does not incriminate the first 5 rapists caught.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> But instead, they just cut a check of the taxpayers money and kept it on the QT.




I wonder what the libs would say if Manafort sued the DOJ for unlawful imprisonment and abuse while behind bars, and the Barr DOJ would agree to a settle of $50 million which is what the Central Park Alleged Rapists got?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Doesn't matter. The DNA does not incriminate the first 5 rapists caught.


It matters a great deal if the jury was told DNA evidence against the five rape SUSPECTS was "inconclusive" or whether the jury was told the DNA evidence did not incriminate the five rape SUSPECTS.




Does Trump have an alibi?


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Sounds like a meaningless spin distinction to me. 


The DNA was not used as evidence to convict them. IT was not a match. They always knew that there was at least one other rapist, that got away.


That you libs think that finding the other rapists, some how clears the ones that were caught, and fucking confessed, shows that you are stupid beyond the power of words to describe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



wah wah wah as always,from the tiresome childish troll who cant handle defeat and is now talking to himself.

this is all you EVER do in your immature ways of dealing with defeat same as crusader retard,whine whine whine.







that idiot child always threw tantrems and fits and went into meltdown mode and took it personal when i took him to school that reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever  acting like reagan was his dad or something so i put that stupid fuck on ignore YEARS ago.

YOU  are  actlng like the same baby he is getting angry over facts you cant counter and lying as well same as him so  i am about to do the same with you. two child babies who are too immature to deal with facts about their hero.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



georgephillip

He pretty much proved in spades he is BEYOND delusional acting like a child with his lies that Reagan was not only a great man but a great president. I honestly thought Crusader Retard and pollitical  chic errr i mean  politcal IDIOT, were the only reagaut zombie worshippers who were THAT delusional and stupid . they are soooo stupid,they have been so brainwashed by our corrupt school system and corporate controlled media and SERIOUSLY  actually believe he ended the cold war.comedy gold. our history classses in our corrupt school system are so much failing the american people in spades.

Same as Crusader Retard and Political chic-err i mean political idiot, he is too stupid to comprehend it that GOOD presidents in the MODERN AGE now,if they are a good president,they dont serve more than one term hense WHY they took out JFK cause he was our last GREAT president we had,He was trying to get us back to the constitution of the united states where the PEOPLE had control over the government instead of all these corporations that do now. Oh these three reaganut worshippers DONT think the corporations run our government,i forget,they think we live in a free country with free speech and that reagan did not take a shit on the constitution.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



comedy gold from you as always liar.LOL


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans don’t mind when people refer to black people as monkeys
> ...


Not just any black people.  UN members.  He's right.  He was right then and right today.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



you stopped reading cause you KNOW you got your ass handed to you on platter with those two links that document reagan had NOTHING to do with the end of the cold war and cause the truth ALSO hurt your feelings that he was corrupt way before becoming governor or californiaas an actor. so yeah you lose as always so yeah, you stopped reading since you hate being taken to school loser.

Reagan was a great man and  even greater president as you claim?

while your at it,lets here some MORE lies from you like charles manson was a great man,Hitler was not only a great man but a great leader and stalin was ALSO not only a great man but an even GREATER leader.

form your lies and asinine ramblings you speak of your hero,you also no doubt also  think this is a free country we live in,we have free speech,our government is looking out for us,the mainstream media reports biased and accurately, we elect our presidents,and congress is looking out for us and here to serve the people.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...



wow you really like to put words in peopls  mouths when losing an argument about Reagan just like ALL Reaganut zombies do I see.

this post does NOT surprise me in the least. I have NEVER once EVER said i had no problem with Obama or liked him  yet to no surprise in the least,you pull that out of your ass with some wild ass theory that i liked Obama.

I have said  MILLIONS of times over the years BOTH parties are corrupt  and i have only posted the video THE OBAMA DECEPTION for stupid morons  like sealybozo who thinks the democrats can do no wrong only to watch him evade that evidence in that video same you brainwashed reaganut zombies evade evidence how evil Reagan REALLY was.

the trend CONTINUES,EVERYTIME the corruption of reagan is exposed,the reaguntut zombie worshippers since they cant counter the facts,they change the subject to Obama everytime,it NEVER fails.

comedy gold at its best.

You somehow got me mixed up with that idiot troll sealybozo who worships clinton,Obama and the democrats and does not want to hear one word of their corrupotion same as you branwashed reaganut zombies dont want to hear the truth one word  on the corruption of your hero Reagan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Thatchers friend, it figures.



yep,indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > And all the sheep in America thought this guy was a great man.whatever.
> ...



This coming from a coward troll who always cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when links are shown of the corruption of reagan exposed.never addressing them just insulting the messenger.


if this was about  DEMOCRAT CLINTON.,as we BOTH know,knowing how closed minded you are on the corruption of Reagan and the republicans as you have demonstrated over the years, how biased you are towards them and NEVER objective on THEIR  corruption same as POLITICAL IDIOT,you would not be saying this bullshit. you WOULD be thanking me saying something like-Great stuff there.thanks for posting it.If you say otherwise you are a fucking liar as we BOTH know.


same as always,if the evidence does not go along with your warped views,,,you try and convince yourself its not true.
,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey georgephillip  and Tax Man

Its getting better and better all the time,even Reagans OWN DAUGHTER to her credit,does not consider her father a hero and worship him like brainwashed Reaganut zombies Crusader Retard,Political idiot, and mudwhistle troll and correl troll and the rest of these Reagan trolls all do,even SHE unlike those idiot deniars have been able to come to grips with reality and the REAL world.even SHE  doesnt dismiss the facts  in this recording and try to convince herself its not true by trying to convince themselves with a wildass theory that holds no water that its Russian propaganda.

comedy gold at its best.






Ms Davis wrote in an article for the Washington Post that she was preparing to defend her father before she heard the tapes, but was appalled to hear what the former president said.

"I can't tell you about the man who was on the phone," she writes. "He's not a man I knew."

No defence for Reagan's racism, says daughter

Unlike all the immature Reaganut zombie trolls that have posted here,I can tell that Reagans daughter unlike them and USMB'S resident troll  political idiot,SHE doesnt cry and throw fits when she loses in a game of chess or checkers.she CAN accept defeat AND more importantly,can accept FACTS about what a disgusting piece of filth her father was.


any normal person could put two and two together that if Reagan was friends with asswipe fellow mass murderer Dick Nixon,then he HAD to be a racist. Every person on the planet knew Nixon was a racist afterall,why would Nixons friend Reagan be any different?.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2019)

"It’s true that the Mulford Act, which prohibited anyone outside of law enforcement officers (and others explicitly authorized to do so) from carrying loaded firearms in public, was enacted largely in response to the militant activities of the Black Panther Party. 

"It’s also true that the bill was written by a Republican legislator, California Assemblyman Don Mulford of Oakland, and was passed with the full backing of Republican governor Ronald Reagan and the National Rifle Association."

FACT CHECK: Did the NRA Support a 1967 'Open Carry' Ban in California?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 5, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> "It’s true that the Mulford Act, which prohibited anyone outside of law enforcement officers (and others explicitly authorized to do so) from carrying loaded firearms in public, was enacted largely in response to the militant activities of the Black Panther Party.
> 
> "It’s also true that the bill was written by a Republican legislator, California Assemblyman Don Mulford of Oakland, and was passed with the full backing of Republican governor Ronald Reagan and the National Rifle Association."
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did the NRA Support a 1967 'Open Carry' Ban in California?




1967 was a long time ago, GP.  The Black Panther Party is less of a threat to America than it was then.   Now we have other problems, which require different solutions.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "It’s true that the Mulford Act, which prohibited anyone outside of law enforcement officers (and others explicitly authorized to do so) from carrying loaded firearms in public, was enacted largely in response to the militant activities of the Black Panther Party.
> ...





Polishprince said:


> 1967 was a long time ago, GP. The Black Panther Party is less of a threat to America than it was then. Now we have other problems, which require different solutions.


*Much has changed in California over the past half-century, PP.
Currently, open carry seems part of the urban/rural divide in this state.

Open Carrying in California | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
*
"Although the open carrying of _loaded_ firearms (both handguns and long guns) in public is generally prohibited in California,1 the sheriff of any county with a population under 200,000 people, or the chief of police of a city within that county, may issue licenses to carry a loaded, exposed handgun.2 

"Those licenses are only valid in the county where they are issued, but are otherwise identical to California concealed weapons license.3 

"For more information about these licenses, and about the carrying of concealed firearms in California generally, see the Concealed Weapons Permitting in California section."




*California is widely regarded as a blue state, but that's primarily along the coast; in land it is blood-red.*


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 5, 2019)

The real problem isn't race or ethnicity at all, but the fact that criminal gangs control the nation's inner cities including Chicago, Detroit, New York during the pre-giuliani days was hellish too- as documented in the Docudrama "Death Wish 3" where the police are basically unable to handle the crime situation in East New York,Brooklyn.        I highly recommend this film as an example as to what can be done by armed citizens on the streets.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




I was talking to george. He messed up the quotes but I had no trouble understanding his post. So, I just responded to it, because, making a big deal out of something like that is for pussies.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Reagan predicted that the Soviet Union would end up on the "ash heap of history" and leftards like went nuts, and ridiculed him for it.


And then, the soviet union ended up on the Ash Heap of history.


Reagan was right, and all you leftards were wrong.


And you don't have the balls to admit it.


Pussies.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




If he wants me to take his posts seriously, and read them all the way though, he needs to refrain from leading with bullshit. 


I got to the bullshit, and I was done. 


FUck him. FUck his bulllshit filled post and fuck you too.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Reagan’s greatest act was he did not try to exploit a collapsing Soviet Union 
In the turmoil, a civil war could have resulted


----------



## Correll (Aug 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




It was certainly one of them. 

Where you one of the libs that laughed at him, when he predicted their Fall?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Actually Libs were very concerned about Ronaldus' aggressive calling out of Bloody Gorby and other Soviet Communist leaders.

At least they said they were.

The liberal thought was that the people behind the Iron Curtain, living in USSR loved their lives under Tyranny, much like Americans loved freedom.  Libs thought "why not", guys like Bloody Gorby, Pol Pot and Eric Honecker provided their subjects with free medical, free education, free mandatory union membership.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 6, 2019)

wow,four farts in a row form crusader retards twin brother.^



 such sad denial mode from the reagan trolls.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually, I voted for Reagan twice


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Show us some quotes


----------



## Correll (Aug 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Do you remember when they laughed at him, for predicting the Fall of the Soviet Union?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




1980 was the first election I voted in, casting for Ronaldus Magnus to end the Carter Tyranny.   I made a wager at a cocktail lounge I was hanging out at back then on the results.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 6, 2019)

still ANOTHER fart from USMB's resident trolle correl,poor baby correl,loves telling fantays that asswipe motherfucker mass murdererer,war monger traiter reagan was a a great president but more comedy gold,that he ended the cold war but the MOST comedy gold of them all,that he wasa great man. incredible how these stupid fucks have let our corrupt school system brainwash them that they CANNOT accept it that GOOD presidents NEVER serve more than one term anymore in the modern day and age.


George H W Bush being the exception of an evil corrupt man who did not serve two terms.He IS the rare exception though of modern day evil corrupt presidents that did not get reelected.the ONE exception.thats it. the most evil and corrupt ones ALWAYS get reelected. a fact idiots like child correl troll crusader retard,and political idiot and sealybozo who worships and ignores the dems corruption cant accept.

I give credit to reagans daughter, even  SHE isnt the stupid fuck these reaganut zombie worshippers are.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Thinking back......I don’t
I remember them mocking Reagan over a lot of things, but not that
You have any quotes from major Democrats saying that?


----------



## Correll (Aug 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It was before the internet, so, I'm not sure if I could find the quotes or not. I certainly remember it. 


Do you remember how they laughed at him for thinking that the Contras could fight against the Sandinistas?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

“Arriving by plane from Washington, Gen. Joseph W. Stilwell pinned the Distinguished Service Cross on Mary Masuda in a simple ceremony on the porch of her small frame shack near Talbert, Orange County. She was one of the first Americans of Japanese ancestry to return from relocation centers to California’s farmlands. ‘Vinegar Joe’ Stilwell was there that day to honor Kazuo Masuda, Mary’s brother. You see, while Mary and her parents were in an internment camp, Kazuo served as staff sergeant to the 442d Regimental Combat Team. In one action, Kazuo ordered his men back and advanced through heavy fire, hauling a mortar. For 12 hours, he engaged in a singlehanded barrage of Nazi positions. Several weeks later at Cassino, Kazuo staged another lone advance. This time, it cost him his life.

The newspaper clipping notes that her two surviving brothers were with Mary and her parents on the little porch that morning. These two brothers, like the heroic Kazuo, had served in the United States Army.

After Gen. Stilwell made the award, the motion picture actress Louise Allbritton, a Texas girl, told how a Texas battalion had been saved by the 442nd. Other show business personalities paid tribute — Robert Young, Will Rogers Jr. And one young actor said: *“Blood that has soaked into the sands of a beach is all of one color. America stands unique in the world: the only country not founded on race but on a way, an ideal. Not in spite of but because of our polyglot background, we have had all the strength in the world. That is the American way.”* The name of that young actor — I hope I pronounce this right — was Ronald Reagan. And, yes, the ideal of liberty and justice for all — that is still the American way."

      - Ronald Reagan, August 10, 1988


----------

